# best gasket material to use



## dlbglocksmith (Jul 1, 2019)

I have to make a gasket for the 3 point hitch assembly for the hydraulic fluid case, the whole top case is leaking badly. I need to find out what is the best gasket material to use and where would I get it. Thanks Doug


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Gortex makes an excellent Teflon based rope material for this type of service. It comes in a variety of diameters from 1/8" to 1". The most popular sizes for this type application are from 3/8" to 1" diameter. Just make sure to overlap the ends at least 1" to make the proper seal. It can be purchased at many auto jparts stores or cn line from many sources. Gortex is popular because you do not have to be precise and current a one piece gasket. It is used heavily in industrial applications. If can cut a gasket, 1/16" red rubber or black neoprene are also good choices, not blown neoprene (too porus). Do not go for the thicker materials,1/8 or 3/16", they will not seal unless excessively torqued. The 1/16" will provide a.good seal with light bolt pressure. Do not overtighten as the gasket will cut and leak, ex oil pans and valve covers.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I always went w/ whatever was on it, paper, rubber, cork.. & went by the thinking SIZE MATTERS..{thickness}
Especially in my business.. if u use the wrong thickness, it can throw the internal dimensions off..
I had a pump recently where "the boys" got bored 1 evening & decided to get the old machine running.. They ripped into the pump & "made" the gaskets rather than getting a kit.. They used the wrong THICKNESS gasket material & threw off the cam shaft endplay.. it had about .050" when it needed, less than .005".!!!
I see where u need it for the HYDRO system.. DO NOT use liquid gasket maker anywhere in the system.!! it will be the death of it, if it goo's out & gets to the filter..
Good luck.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Hogwash! If your problem area is the joint where the lift housing mates to the main differential case then gasket eliminator will probably work just fine. I say probably only because you didn't mention the brand/model tractor involved. Not knowing that one can't be sure if the distance between mating surfaces might have any affect on internal adjustments. Most likely it won't.
https://www.amazon.com/Loctite-5553...ocphy=9014290&hvtargid=pla-572224538297&psc=1

This is what I use when paper gaskets aren't available. I've used it for years on all manner of hydraulic components with no problems. It's very forgiving, and won't harden until you tighten the bolts, so if it takes a while to get things situated and mated up properly this stuff is your friend. 

Maybe I wouldn't use it on injection pumps, but then I don't do injection pumps. I leave that for those qualified and I don't tell them what to do or not to do.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Fedup said:


> Hogwash! If your problem area is the joint where the lift housing mates to the main differential case then gasket eliminator will probably work just fine. I say probably only because you didn't mention the brand/model tractor involved. Not knowing that one can't be sure if the distance between mating surfaces might have any affect on internal adjustments. Most likely it won't.


*Hogwash*!?! Gasket goo would *probably *work!? I think if you re-read tpgsc post over again, he only made a cautionary comment to "not_ use liquid gasket maker anywhere *in* the system.!! it will be the death of it, if it goo's out & gets to the filter.."_


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you read the original post again you will see the man didn't actually specify he's working on a tractor at all, let alone a make/model. How can anyone promise one product will be better than another in that case? 

As for the product I suggested, I stand by my statements. I have indeed used it for years when paper gaskets are unavailable. Some tractors come from the factory with this instead of gaskets for transmission/clutch housing/drop box joints etc. I have yet to find a case where proper use of this product has created a problem with a filter or any other hydraulic component. I just happen to disagree with those who tell others to NOT USE product X simply because of problems encountered when product X was used in an environment where it simply doesn't belong.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the comment was "Don't use the product where it simply doesn't belong" as you stated. I believe we are all on the same page.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Now now fellas.. it was just an observation, & maybe a bad one on my part.??
The way I figured it was.. if u have to ask about gasket material, u probably don't know the correct portion/application of GOO to mate the parts.. like I said, maybe a bad observation..
I've seen so mush gasket maker in transmissions that it clogged the filter.. Def. the wrong way to apply it..


----------



## dlbglocksmith (Jul 1, 2019)

I do appreciate all the comments and here is some more information. 
This is on a Shibaura tractor model # 1400-a and I haven't found much information on this tractor. The tractor was giving to me for doing some work for him, the tractor did not run and I towed it home. At this point I have rebuilt the injectors , found nozzles and needles in China for $8.00 ea. plus shipping, took a month to get but they were the correct parts. I drained the old fuel out, replaced all fuel lines and fuel filter. The tractor now runs, but I do need to find new glow plugs, the one still works but the other one is broken. The oil leaks out the cover gasket on the rear end and that is what started this discussion, it also is leaking out the seal on the pto shaft. If anyone has information on where to get parts or specifications on this tractor I would appreciate any help. Thanks Doug


----------

